# Muscle aches/weakness solved



## kkimmons15 (Feb 11, 2015)

kkimmons15 said:


> I have had six months of severe muscle aches and weakness. Also, a new diagnosis of Raynaud's disease, Hashimotos and mild peripheral neuropathy. Not to mention several specialist's and 2000 dollars worth of useless labs. Doctors telling me I have Lupus, Scleroderma and possibly MS!! I have heard it all!! I finally got my Vitamin D checked. It was low!!! I was so relieved to finally get a diagnosis. The doctors checked the most serious diseases instead of a simple Vitamin D test!! I am on 2000 ius daily. I hope this relieves my pain in time.
> 
> I am just suggesting if you have unexplained muscle aches and weakness check your Vitamin D. It is a very common deficiency but causes so many issues!! It amazes me how none of the doctors I saw ever thought of it!! Simple test. I hope this helps you or someone you know!!


After six months of severe muscle aches and weakness. Also a new diagnosis of Raynaud's disease, Hashimotos and mild peripheral neuropathy. Not to mention several specialist's and 2000 dollars worth of useless labs. Doctors telling me I have Lupus, Scleroderma and possibly MS!! I have heard it all!! I finally got my Vitamin D checked. It was low!!! I was so relieved to finally get a diagnosis. The doctors checked the most serious diseases instead of a simple Vitamin D test!! I am on 2000 ius daily. I hope this relieves my pain in time.

I am just suggesting if you have unexplained muscle aches and weakness check your Vitamin D. It is a very common deficiency but causes so many issues!! It amazes me how none of the doctors I saw ever thought of it!! Simple test. I hope this helps you or someone you know!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

WOW! Thanks for sharing your story. I agree--many others here will likely find this helpful.


----------

